# Berlioz's Memoirs



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have been devouring them. This guy is great, and often unintentionally hilarious. I've always been fascinated by the free spirit of his music, but I am prompted to explore further. The book starts off with some very unabashed statements concerning how his birth was not preceeded by any signs that would have typically indicated the birth of a "remarkable personage" in Greek or Roman myth, and how this is baffling, but true. He thinks very highly of himself, but he is very self aware and full of wit, and even aptly describes himself as an overgrown child, and I believe that he walked the talk. I'm only at page 48 of my translation, but I really recommend it. If I come across any excerpts that beg to be shared and I am near enough to a computer around a time when I think of it, I might post some of them. 

Anyone here read these in full? Feel free to share your thoughts and/or post excerpts you enjoyed.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't read them but they sound interesting!


----------

